# Crusty stuff in rabbits eyes?



## Casey jury (Jan 31, 2019)

My rabbit has had an upper respiratory infection and we have completed treatment for it and my bun is doing very well, but there's one thing is that there is some crusty stuff still in the corners of her eyes, I called the vet and she said just see how it goes and if snow (my bunnys name) goes downhill to take her back to the vet, but Iv come here to ask you all if this is what sleepy eye looks like? The first picture of the eye looks a bit runny but I had just tried cleaning it with a q-tip, it was really stuck on there and I didnt want to rip it off her cause it might hurt, the second pic is of the same eye but half an hour later. I used cold water when I should have used warm.


----------



## JBun (Feb 1, 2019)

A little crust at the corner of a dry eye is usually nothing but like the crusties we get, so not a health problem. 

But if your rabbit is having a runny eye and crusty, sticky or goopy fur at the corner of the eye, this can indicate an eye infection or it could be a blocked tear duct that is also possibly blocked by an infection. With your rabbit having a previous history of an upper respiratory infection, it's not uncommon for it to spread to the tear duct and eye as well. It can all be connected essentially. So even though your bun isn't showing signs of the respiratory infection right now, the infection can still be up there and is now in the tear duct and eye(if your bun has a runny eye). So you would need to go back to your vet. Antibiotic eye drops may be enough to clear it up, but sometimes the tear duct may also need to be flushed out/unblocked as well.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/weepy.pdf
http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00dis/Miscellaneous/DacrocystitisRabbit.htm


----------

